# Christmas Came Early From My Girlfriend



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

My girlfriend came over after work last night with my Christmas present. She ordered a blue crayfish for me. Hes just chilling in my tank now







Tried to feed him but he seems to be not interested. What should I feed him by the way? Heres a picture forgive the bad quality im not very good at taking them. What species is he can you tell?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Give him a little time to adjust, then try to feed him. He's also a plant eater and will destroy all your Anacharis.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

cool little guy, i dont know what species , your could

try some sinking foods, alage waffers could work, i would

even try a piece of shrimp now and then too


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

He's a cherax species, most likely...

He may need something meatier in terms of food. Bits of fish or shrimp. If you're worried about him getting the necessary food needed go buy a dozen feeder guppies and toss them in the tank. They'll disappear with time and so will any babies they make.

And yes, your plants are likely to be gone sooner than later...


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Haha yeah they talked her into the plants besause they said he would like them. Ive got some blood worms that she bought with him and have tried those but im not sure if he has eaten any of them. Thanks for the help guys its been fun watching him already.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

shrimp is what i fed my old one. also i used to keep a blue lobster in my feeder goldfish tank and well i needed to keep replacing them because he would always attack and eat them while they were sleeping on the bottem. so even if you got feeder goldfish instead of guppies you would be giving him a better meal

Dan


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

I agree with mettle that it does look like a cherax species but it would be easier if you can get a clearer shot of its carapace and claws.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

ud think those things cant catch sh*t, but it caught a little exodon of mine and scraped alot of meat off the side of its body...saw the fish the next day gettin raped by his shoal.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

What kind of fish can i feed them? Are live feeders ok for these guys? Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Feeders would be fine. I wouldn't feed goldfish. But rosies and guppies should be alright... Goldfish are just too messy before they're eaten and will pollute the tank too much.

Toss in some feeder ghost shrimp too if you have any in your area. Those'd be good.

I'm thinking about getting one myself now.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Haha I highly suggest it. This little guy is all over the tank and very active. I love him and he is a great addittion to any tank. Go for it! thanks for the help. Heres a closer picture maybe this will help in identifying.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

definately a cherax from the smooth looking claws and slender carapace in proportion to the tail size. Even though I dont see any red at the tip of the claws, It still looks like a quadricarinatus aka red claw.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Kain said:


> definately a cherax from the smooth looking claws and slender carapace in proportion to the tail size. Even though I dont see any red at the tip of the claws, It still looks like a quadricarinatus aka red claw.


Thanks for the help!


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

shouldn't it be more blue? Or is it just like that because of stress?


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

You have got me. I just got him two days ago and hes about an inch and a half. Plus he had just come in to the petstore that day so im sure he is a little stressed


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

make sure there is no small spaces to get out of. ive had my old one escape twice and others i have had i found months later dried up behind some couch etc. just becareful they are sneaky little buggers


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah I knew that one to begin with thankfully. I have some crosstitching stuff that is great and is around the tank so that no possible escape can be made







Thanks for the warning though


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

what u got in the tank with him?


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Its divided...2 plecos and a female betta on one side and him on the other...waiting to get a bigger tank when he grows a bit. Two snails also. Does anyone know if I should put an airstone in there since crays need oxygen on the bottom? Thanks for the help


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i never had any air in my tank. just always used AC filters and the return water fall provided enough air if you keep the water level down a little for circulation purposes


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

i love those crayfish, i had some in my community but my community fish decided to snack on them for some reason


----------

